# Need some help



## fascinate-tion1 (Apr 7, 2012)

i installed omfgb 1.3.1 nightly on my cspire showcase and i went into wireless and networks to set up my wifi but i did NOT go into mobile networks...and then i lost service i was on ei20 radio and i tried eh03 and 3c09...


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

This probably isn't much help but start from scratch.Of course don't clear efs in Odin.


----------

